# Dock en arriere plan.



## lithium (1 Février 2005)

bonsoir, je cherche s'il est possible de configurer le dock de façon à ce qu'il soit visible mais en arriere plan quands d'autres fenetres sont ouvertes.
Cela est il possible?
Par avance merci.
L!th!uM


----------



## da capo (1 Février 2005)

Mais il va servir à quoi, s'il est en arrière plan ?


----------



## lithium (1 Février 2005)

Tout comme quand il se masque automatiquement, quand tu passe la souris il reapparait.


----------



## Tangi (1 Février 2005)

J'ai un peu de mal, je crois :rose:... Tu voudrais que ton Dock soit en arrière-plan, c'est-à-dire un peu comme un dossier que tu aurais sur le Bureau, que tu verrais en arrière-plan quand une autre fenêtre est ouverte, c'est ça ??? Je ne crois pas que ce soit possible. En tout cas ça ne l'est pas ni dans les Préférences systèmes ni avec Onyx.

La seule solution que je vois, c'est de créer un autre Dock avec, par exemple, DockFun, que je ne trouve pas très jolie ni très utile, mais qui permet de mutiplier les docks et de les avoir, d'après les images que j'ai devant moi, sur le bureau et donc en arrière-plan...

Quelqu'un trouvera probablement une meilleure solution à ton "problème" ...


----------



## Tangi (1 Février 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> Tout comme quand il se masque automatiquement, quand tu passe la souris il reapparait.


Quand tu passe la souris à quel niveau ????    ...

Comprend rien   :mouais:  :rose:...


----------



## lithium (1 Février 2005)

bon j'ai du mal m'expliquer.
quand dans les preferecnces du dock on coche "masquer automatiquement", le dock se cache en bas et ne devient visible que lorsque que l'on passe la souris en bas.
Je voudrais la meme chose sauf qu'au lieu que le dick se cache en bas , il reste à l'ecran mais en arriere plan. CAD sid'autres fenetres ouvertes en plein ecran il ne devient visible que si l on passe la souris en bas, mais qu'il soit visible si aucune fentre n est ouverte devant.

PS en fait je viens de switcher et sur pc j'avais installer un dock qui fonctionnait de la sorte, et je trouve plus esthetique le fait que le dock soit visible sur le bureau mais qu'il ne soit pas visible si une fenetre est ouverte dessus.

J'espere ne pas m'être trop embrouillé dans mes explications......


----------



## Tangi (1 Février 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> bon j'ai du mal m'expliquer.
> quand dans les preferecnces du dock on coche "masquer automatiquement", le dock se cache en bas et ne devient visible que lorsque que l'on passe la souris en bas.
> Je voudrais la meme chose sauf qu'au lieu que le dick se cache en bas , il reste à l'ecran mais en arriere plan. CAD sid'autres fenetres ouvertes en plein ecran il ne devient visible que si l on passe la souris en bas, mais qu'il soit visible si aucune fentre n est ouverte devant.
> 
> ...


Je suis désolé, je ne dois pas être très fin, ça m'a l'air compliqué cette histoire, sans doute parce que ça n'est pas possible. Enfin, bon. Tu voudrais que le Dock ne s'affiche pas sur une fenêtre déja ouverte ??? 
Si une fenêtre Safari est ouverte en plein écran et que tu passes la souris en bas (ton Dock se situant en bas et l'option "Masquer automatiquement" étant cochée), tu voudrais que le Dock s'affiche et que la fenêtre se réduise de quelques centimètres en bas pour laisser apercevoir le Dock ??? Ou alors tu voudrais que le Dock ne s'affiche qu'à condition qu'aucune fenêtre ne le cache. 

Je ne vois pas comment ce serait possbile avec le Dock de Mac OS X, en revanche à l'aide de DockFun, il est sans doute possbile de créer un autre Dock qui reste sur le bureau, et que tu pourrais par conséquent placer en bas, et que tu n'apercevrais qu'à condition qu'aucune fenêtre ne le cache. De là à ce qu'il apparaisse comme par magie en passant la souris dessus, je ne crois pas, mais bon...

Sinon, il ne te reste plus qu'à ouvrir des fenêtres suffisamment petites pour laisser entrevoir le Dock  ... Ou alors de faire un petit "pomme+h" pour masquer l'application et laisser apercevoir le Bureau et afficher le Dock, ou mieux, si tu as Panther, de faire F11 et d'afficher le Dock  ...

Désolé de ne t'être d'aucune aide :rose:...


----------



## Freelancer (1 Février 2005)

Pq t'essayes pas konfabulator ?
il y a une foule de dock-like et si mes souvenir sont bons, tu peux choisir de placer tes widgets :
 - toujours au premier plan ou tjs en arriere plan (donc sur ton bureau, donc cachés par tes fenetres. un petit coup d'exposé et ton bureau apparait, ta widget, et ton dock aussi, d'ailleurs   

http://www.widgetgallery.com/index.php?search=dock&x=5&y=14


----------



## Tangi (2 Février 2005)

Tiens, je connaissais Konfabulator et ses widgets pour en avoir quelques uns sur mon bureau mais j'ignorais qu'il existait des mini Dock. Ca peut être pratique, un petit coup d'Exposé, comme tu dis, ou de Konsposé et hop ...


----------



## bompi (2 Février 2005)

L'ennui de Konfabukator est qu'il est gourmand en ressources ...


----------



## da capo (2 Février 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> L'ennui de Konfabukator est qu'il est gourmand en ressources ...


Et qu'il est payant...


----------



## lithium (2 Février 2005)

y'a t'il un soft equivalent au konfabulator car je ne savais pas qu'il etait gourmand, et venant juste de l'installer je le trouve beau sur mon bureau  
Il demande tant de resources que ça? Car sur le widget CPU portal il m'indique de petits chiffres quand  le mac tourne.


----------



## flerays (2 Février 2005)

dans la prochaine version de MacOSX il y aura un truc comme ça d'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre


----------



## Freelancer (2 Février 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> y'a t'il un soft equivalent au konfabulator car je ne savais pas qu'il etait gourmand, et venant juste de l'installer je le trouve beau sur mon bureau
> Il demande tant de resources que ça? Car sur le widget CPU portal il m'indique de petits chiffres quand le mac tourne.


 
 ben , y'aura Dashboard, intégré donc a Tiger. jetez un oeil à la keynote : la demo est pas mal. iPapy se prend pour Garcimore : boum ça apparait, boum ça disparait, boum ça apparait, boum ça disparait... (je vous la fais courte)


----------



## Tangi (2 Février 2005)

flerays a dit:
			
		

> dans la prochaine version de MacOSX il y aura un truc comme ça d'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre


Effectivement, ça s'appelle DashBoard.La version 10.4 de Mac OS X intègrera ses propres widgets. Ils seront certainement aussi gourmants que les widgets de Konfabulator mais mieux intégrés au système. On peut voir un aperçu de ce que ça donnera sur le si le site d'Apple (l'animation de QuickTime en plein écran : on s'y croirait presque... ) ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2011)

Est ce que c'est possible maintenant avec snow leopard ?

(Désolé de ressortir un post vieux de 3 ans...)


----------



## DamienLT (20 Février 2011)

Bonjour Lady_potsy, 

Tu veux savoir s'il est possible d'avoir les widgets ou le principe du dock ?


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2011)

Ce n'est pas trois ans mais six ans...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Ce n'est pas trois ans mais six ans...



Ah autant pour moi ! J'ai confondu avec un autre post qui date de 2008...en fait je voulais savoir si c'est possible maintenant de mettre un dock en arrière plan, sans avoir à le masquer ?


----------



## bompi (23 Février 2011)

Je ne sais pas. Je n'ai jamais vu ça, en tout cas.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne sais pas. Je n'ai jamais vu ça, en tout cas.



Ah ok pourtant pas si sorcier u_u"


----------



## Vinz&lulux (26 Juin 2011)

C'est tout facile maintenant , préférence système->dock->masquage/affichage automatique

Voila


----------

